# WWI bicycles - Literature and Fun Facts



## chitown (Oct 24, 2014)

Here you can post any WWI bicycle literature or fun fact.

Starting with this piece from Oct 1917 when bids were submitted to get the first 10,000 military bicycle contract.

It is interesting to see the different terms and rate of delivery. Also no bid from Great Western at this point? And what's up with Hendee Mfg putting in a bid???


----------

